# Limited edition Sam mask



## TnHorrorFan (May 18, 2014)

Just received my September edition of horror box and one of the ads from Rue morgue magazine. 

Fright rags on October 14th is offering a limited edition Sam mask and t-shirt only 1000 available.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I like this, I want the T-shirt more than the mask. I bet they go quick !


----------



## TnHorrorFan (May 18, 2014)

Yea I forsee a quick sale out on this and it getting resold at crazy prices.


----------

